# new wheels!!!



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2012)

well, wheel so far,...so teeny tiny and cute!!


----------



## happynagini (Jul 25, 2012)

oh my god thats tiny!!!!! eeeeeep!


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

hahaha, he I was expecting a Ferrari or Lambo... maybe even a Porsche


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2012)

ferrari would be nice, swaps anyone?


----------



## Umbral (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure, you didnt specify size


----------



## happynagini (Jul 25, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> ferrari would be nice, swaps anyone?



ive got a pulsar?


----------



## Khagan (Jul 25, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> ferrari would be nice, swaps anyone?



Deal.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2012)

lol, dammit!!
might go the pulsar instead.......


----------

